# SnowFakers Work and Equipment Thread



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a thread over on lawn site and seeing as this is my first year as a snow trooper I figured Id make a thread here. Not much going on yet but I got the plow on and some backup lights installed.


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

Let us know how that Ranger does in the snow! It is 4x4 right?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

FinerCuts;1666853 said:


> Let us know how that Ranger does in the snow! It is 4x4 right?


Oh yeah it is! Im anxious to drop the blade for sure. I will surely be updating things once the flakes fly


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks Good!! I have a 93' ranger with a western 6'6 blade and it plows great your going to like your setup trust me!Thumbs Up.....Can you post a pic of the back up light during the day? I have a set, just not sure to mount to the truck or make a hitch style set-up.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

L.R.G;1666879 said:


> Looks Good!! I have a 93' ranger with a western 6'6 blade and it plows great your going to like your setup trust me!Thumbs Up.....Can you post a pic of the back up light during the day? I have a set, just not sure to mount to the truck or make a hitch style set-up.


Ill be sure to take some photos today in the light. I mounted mine off the bumper, but was going to go off the receiver area until I realized my lights didn't swivel that far for mounting. I like your setup though! What motor is in it? Standard or auto?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Here it is. There should be 1 if not 2 open holes on each side of the bumper underneath. There would have been a bracket that attaches to one of those if you do not have a receiver hitch installed. If you do there should be 2 holes. I used the outside one and wired it along the frame, up underneath the inner fender skirt into the engine bay and seeing as mine is a 5 speed I snuck the wire next to the clutch cable hole, you can go I under the steering column. If you have any questions just ask. I really like the look of your truck, its my favorite color.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking Ranger. I always wanted to put a Fisher LD Minute Mount on the Ranger I used to have but, I never did. With some weight in the back I think a Ranger would plow pretty well.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

You gonna plow with your 2500HD too?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

gallihersnow;1667154 said:


> You gonna plow with your 2500HD too?


No, shes the spring and summer time worker. With just over 216k on the 6.0 im not feeling like pushing her to snow covered grave. Crew Cab short bed is a pretty long truck for resi's aswell


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

mercer_me;1667148 said:


> Nice looking Ranger. I always wanted to put a Fisher LD Minute Mount on the Ranger I used to have but, I never did. With some weight in the back I think a Ranger would plow pretty well.


I hope it works out well! Ill be putting about 250 behind the axle aswell as some salt and 2 blowers so that should help things out. Just have to make sure my 4x4 doesn't keep acting up. Just bought a set of manual locking hubs. We will see how they hold up.


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

SnowFakers;1667098 said:


> If you have any questions just ask. I really like the look of your truck, its my favorite color.


Thanks for the picture. I might try the same thing and see how I like it for now. I also like the color of my truck its just a pain to keep a shine(20yr old ford paint) but I try! and its a auto with the 4.0L.


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

SnowFakers;1667277 said:


> I hope it works out well! Ill be putting about 250 behind the axle aswell as some salt and 2 blowers so that should help things out. Just have to make sure my 4x4 doesn't keep acting up. Just bought a set of manual locking hubs. We will see how they hold up.


I run about 350lb in sand bags and 2 snowblowers. I don't always run with the snowblowers but I always have the weight just in case.I also had issues last year with auto locking hubs:angry:and of course right during the middle of the storm. I tried to plow with 2wd even with weight and brand new tires said forget it called everywhere no one had manuals in stock.Ended up ordering a set off ebay, 4 days later had manual locking hubs best thing ever!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## bredenlawncare (Oct 25, 2013)

What kind of backup lights you guys like best ?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

bredenlawncare;1667442 said:


> What kind of backup lights you guys like best ?


I got these at harbor freight on the cheap. $8 a pop. Led are nice if you wanna spend that much. Just look on eBay, they are all nice


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Working on my rubber deflector in the rain today. Pics to follow


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Deflector is done!


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

nifty little truck and plow Rob!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

McG_Landscaping;1669554 said:


> nifty little truck and plow Rob!


Thanks Scott! It will mostly be my son posting on here so I wouldn't try and contact me through here if you ever had to.


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 23, 2009)

Watch backing into snow piles you will be out 8 bucks a pop


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

dancing bear;1669633 said:


> Watch backing into snow piles you will be out 8 bucks a pop


Yeah, they only have to survive until the flatbed is built and installed


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Havnt updated this in a while. Got only 2 plowable snows so far, truck handled both really well, even though they were both about 5". We will see once we getting some better accumulations.








Here is the photo evidence for a woman who is trying to say I took her mailbox out. I also have photos of the donut marks on the cul de sac and skid marks leading to her broken mailbox before the driveway was even touched. Im glad I took some photos, had a feeling the woman would try and get me for it. 








Got the old man a new saw for the holidays, and getting ready to cut some wood.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

oops, last one didn't upload


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Still wont upload, oh well. Nothing special


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Some photos from the storm


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Got some strobes in the grill


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Found a few more


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks nice! Keep up the good work. That Ranger looks like it makes a real nice driveway rig.


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice Rob! Looks like your putting the truck to work. We received about 12-13" of snow in suburbs of Chicago and I put my ranger to work! I usually do small lots and driveways but I had to help a friend out and do "a bigger than I like to do lot" and I ended up with a truck that puked out 6 quarts of trans fluid because it got so hot! I parked it immediately and I let it cool down over night thought I needed a trans filled it back up and its fine "no leaks for now"and shifts like it never even happened. I'm not a trans guy but my friend is he said don't count on it lasting but gonna ride it out. Said its a front seal but since it was -14 degrees out it might of sealed back up with the cool down. I guess what im trying to get at is watch your ranger with the trans. I have a trans cooler but it still got way to HOT! I ordered a oil cooler fan that I can turn on while plowing so I don't wreck a trans. I hope you don't have this problem but something to watch for as it shut me down for the night and lost out on some BIG MONEY! pic of my truck during last storm 12-13":


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

L.R.G;1714008 said:


> Nice Rob! Looks like your putting the truck to work. We received about 12-13" of snow in suburbs of Chicago and I put my ranger to work! I usually do small lots and driveways but I had to help a friend out and do "a bigger than I like to do lot" and I ended up with a truck that puked out 6 quarts of trans fluid because it got so hot! I parked it immediately and I let it cool down over night thought I needed a trans filled it back up and its fine "no leaks for now"and shifts like it never even happened. I'm not a trans guy but my friend is he said don't count on it lasting but gonna ride it out. Said its a front seal but since it was -14 degrees out it might of sealed back up with the cool down. I guess what im trying to get at is watch your ranger with the trans. I have a trans cooler but it still got way to HOT! I ordered a oil cooler fan that I can turn on while plowing so I don't wreck a trans. I hope you don't have this problem but something to watch for as it shut me down for the night and lost out on some BIG MONEY! pic of my truck during last storm 12-13":


Nice rig! I love this ranger. I have a 5 speed so I do t have to worry too much about overheating but it's still a concern. My rear main seal is toast so my truck is leaning oil pretty good so I'm looking to have it done in the spring when I put the new clutch in. I do driveways and a small lot and havnt had problems yet so we will see what happens. Hope you have better luck this season!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the strobes you installed! Your setup would be good for driveways.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

scott3430;1714543 said:


> I like the strobes you installed! Your setup would be good for driveways.


It does very well for driveways. I'm able to 3 point turn in most roads without struggle. Would be even better with a regular cab


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Took the plow off. No snow forecasted for a long time unfortunately


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

How do those little rigs work in snow? DO they have a fairly sharp turning radious or about the same as a bigger truck? Do you put weight in the back?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Hamelfire;1715000 said:


> How do those little rigs work in snow? DO they have a fairly sharp turning radious or about the same as a bigger truck? Do you put weight in the back?


The turning radius is extremely tight, I can 3 pt turn on a single lane street easily. I have about 400 pounds in the bed of the truck and find myself not even using 4wd on flat driveways. The truck is very good in the snow, and it seems like they push the smaller blade extremely well.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice truck. I allways wanted a ranger with a plow. It would be nice to get a small truck for personal use and plus to put a small plow on it. I have 35 driveways that would be perfect on them. I think that would be the most efficent plow truck on drives, really pumped on getting one hopefully next season.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

94gt331;1715646 said:


> Nice truck. I allways wanted a ranger with a plow. It would be nice to get a small truck for personal use and plus to put a small plow on it. I have 35 driveways that would be perfect on them. I think that would be the most efficent plow truck on drives, really pumped on getting one hopefully next season.


I wouldn't hesitate to get one. They are selling dirt cheap here in CT with plows. I saw a few 99's with 6'6 fishers on for 3k-4k. I would get another one in a heart beat if I wasn't saving for a larger truck


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Which larger truck do you have in mind for the future?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

scott3430;1716057 said:


> Which larger truck do you have in mind for the future?


1/2 or 3/4 ton reg cab long bed truck. Mainly need it for pulling my 14ft lawn trailer.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Helping a friend work on his ex. Turbo was shot and cracked the manifold. Thing is running way too hot, trying to troubleshot. Not snow related but thought it was interesting.
















Some nice oil :laugh:








Installed


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Just 1 picture from the last storm


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

What year is the Deere ex? Looks fairly new for the turbo to go out?

Need a big shop to work on that big machine!!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

scott3430;1734392 said:


> What year is the Deere ex? Looks fairly new for the turbo to go out?
> 
> Need a big shop to work on that big machine!!


Its actually the second time he has had to do it. The motor has been running extremely hot so he is trying to get to the bottom of it. I believe it is an 06 or 07. Only has about 1800 hours on it I think.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Doing Ball Joints, oh the fun


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Got some pictures during the other nights light snowfall. Im not running around like I am during the bigger storms so I had some time. Ended up plowing a cul de sac after it has been neglected the past 2 storms by the town. I do a house on the street and they were complaining they couldn't get down the street.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Couple shots I already got from todays snowfall


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

you asked for snow and we got it. get ready for wednesday too!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

GVL LLC;1745528 said:


> you asked for snow and we got it. get ready for wednesday too!


Yep! Let's just hope we don't get too much!


----------



## normplow (Jan 17, 2009)

Do the small plows back drag as well since they are a little lighter?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

normplow;1746612 said:


> Do the small plows back drag as well since they are a little lighter?


Back drags really well, exept in that last storm where it was extremely dense and heavy. But moderately heavy and fluffy stuff is back dragged easily, and it really only took 2 swipes at it in the heavy stuff to get it clean. It would help do it had more weight to it, but it's been great thus far


----------



## landscaper5 (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you run into a lot of problems with you're ranger? I want to get one for my first car and I just want a ranger owners opinion on them.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

landscaper5;1746694 said:


> Do you run into a lot of problems with you're ranger? I want to get one for my first car and I just want a ranger owners opinion on them.


Well let's put it this way, it's not a tank by any means. It handles the plow very well with the torsion bars cranked up. You need the 4.0 if you want to really be able to push snow,and I have a 5 speed so no tranny problems other than my clutch leg getting tired. Auto's need tranny coolers for sure. I have upgraded to manual locking hubs as the factory vacuum lines get cracked and don't work when you need them too. Depending on the plow you will want ballast in the bed. I run about 600 pounds and that seems to really even things out and let me plow in 2wd a lot of the time. So far it's been a great driveway rig and has gotten me cleanup help with another contractor so il very happy with it. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Plowing out the family farm, and running out of room on the resis


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I bought a new truck. 99 f350 with the 7.3


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

nice purchase! how many miles? looks pretty darn clean to me...


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

What are you going to hang off the front?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! It's got 175k on the clock with a brand new oil pan, tranny, under valve harness, starter, and I can go on and on. Bed is newer off an 03 I believe and the frame doesn't have but 2 spots of rust on it with no Por15, just factory coating. I like it so far. And as for what's going to on the front I'm trying to decide on a straight blade or V. I'm hoping to get a few lots this year so I'm thinking V


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

damn that trucks really clean and good thing the oil pans already been replaced. I use undercoating every year on mine to prevent it from having to be replaced as I had to get it replaced 3 years ago. My 02 doesnt look nearly as nice as that! Did you actually buy it in the northeast?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice 7.3!! You will love it!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! I purchased it right here in CT. It's a newer bed but everything else is original and real clean. I'm happy with it. Now I just need to get a plow


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new truck! Looks nice.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

scott3430;1810098 said:


> Congrats on your new truck! Looks nice.


Thanks! I'm happy with it so far


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Put some lights on the girl! These babies will blind you if you stare too long, Rigid Dually D2 Floods. Happy with them other than the wires to the switch were about 8ft too short, atleast I was able to run all the wires stealth like I wanted.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Also installed some mud flaps, but don't have pics


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Just some pics


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Moving some piles


----------

